# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Friday Map Link Trifecta....

## thebax2k

Here are three sites I came across that struck my oldschool D&D mapping vibe:

James Maliszewski's megadungeon.net is a collaborative adventure building site where James and his contributors slowly flesh out a megadungeon bit by bit.  They only have just started, but there is already quite a bit of content, check out sections such as the monastery upper temple (http://www.megadungeon.net/upper-temple/), lower temple (http://www.megadungeon.net/lower-temple/), the Saint's Shrine (http://www.megadungeon.net/the-dungeon-level-3-the-sai/) and the lower catacombs (http://www.megadungeon.net/lower-catacombs/).

A Character for Every Game (http://rpgcharacters.wordpress.com/) is a blog by Dyson Logos that contains his thoughts on games in his collection and quite a few beautifully hand drawn maps.  Check out the mapper's challenge (http://rpgcharacters.files.wordpress...ge-smaller.jpg), the Fortress on the Ironflow (http://rpgcharacters.wordpress.com/2...geon/#more-717) and the Lair of the Frogs (http://rpgcharacters.wordpress.com/2...-of-the-frogs/).  (7/25--I see Dyson has joined us and started posting some of his maps (http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...1475#post71475).  Welcome aboard sir and thank you for your handdrawn contributions.)

Last, but definitely not least, is A Rust Monster Ate My Sword by Christopher B.  Similar to NeonKnight, Christopher managed to save and scan many of the handrawn adventures he came up with in the 80's and 90's.  They may not be as sharp as some of the digital creations here, but they bring back many pleasant AD&D memories for me.  You can find the maps at http://rustmonsteratemysword.blogspo...rch/label/Maps

----------


## ravells

Very nice links, thanks bax!

----------


## Dyson Logos

Thanks for the links.

Here's a full list of the maps I've posted so far:

Burial Mound of Esur the Red (includes a one page dungeon PDF)
Mapper's Challenge
Death of a Liche Lord - sample end-game output from "How To Host A Dungeon"
Fortress on the Ironflow (Includes a one page dungeon PDF) 
The Dwarven Barracks at Kuln
Lair of the Frogs (side view map with overhead details of each level)
The Ruins of Tuhrek (side view map)
The Tomb of Durahn Oakenshield (with one page dungeon PDF)

All of these maps were drawn by hand - some on graph paper, others on blank white paper. They were all drawn in a single draft using a black gel pen, with no previous roughs or pencil work. They were scanned, contrast-enhanced and posted.

----------

